# What's the best winger?



## RetrieverNut (Jan 8, 2004)

Looking for everyones input!

Here are our requirments:
1. NOT to be used remotely, we have enough people (with sore arms, elbows, and shoulders!).
2. Throws the farthest and highest dead duck.
3. Also throws a live duck great.
4. Can shoot a .209 primer (pistols keep breaking).
5. Doesn't need stakes.
6. Durabile and rain resistant!
7. Doesn't take a Rocket Scientist to re-load quickly.

Thanks,
McKenna Kennels


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

Jim my vote goes to the Shur Toss from Jerry Day at Dogs Afield. With the lone exception of not shooting a primer, it fits the rest of your requirements well, and is made of aluminum, and colapses so it is easy to tote and fit in a dog truck.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Go to: www.gunnersup.com.

I just purchased one of the SOG wingers. Full size wingers are also available.

Lots of discussion on these units on RTF. Do a search.


----------



## Mario Monico (Dec 4, 2004)

*Best winger*

The one that is copied the most Zingerwinger


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Cant beat the Gunners Up wingers for quality ,price and service.


----------



## Mark (Jun 13, 2003)

If you are exclusively using it as a manual winger which is I think what you expresed you might want to look at the Tangelo Tosser or the Days End Shur Toss. The Shur Toss has a nice kick release which is safe, whereas the Guns up and the Zinger you have to use a string tied to the release and to my mind would be more prone to accidental release by tripping on it stepping on it etc.

Mark


----------

